# latest ACL haul



## wonkapete (Nov 3, 2011)

I just picked up another mini-collection.   What's unusual about this one is, out of 550 bottles, there were only about 5 or 6 duplicates.  A lot of Northern brands here I'm not familiar with so maybe some of you can chime in on them.  But, I do know there's some good ones here.  Oh yea, best of all, only $1 each.







   Crown Bottling Co. â€“ Delaware, OH
   Conner Bottling Wks â€“ Newfields, NH
   Chicopee Soda Co. â€“ Chicopee, Mass
   Spring Grove Bottling Wks â€“ Spring Grove, Minn
   Community Liquors Inc â€“ Minneapolis, Minn
   Yaky Bottling Co â€“ Aliquippa, PA
   Rinkâ€™s Quality Drinks â€“ Beardstown, IL
   Natrona Bottling Co â€“ Natrona, PA
   Broad-Smith Co â€“ Buffalo, NY
   Washington Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Alexandria, VA






    (No specific bottler specified)
   7-up Texas Corp â€“ Houston, TX
   7-up Bottling Co of Western Michigan â€“ Holland, Mich
   7-up Bottling Co â€“ St. Louis, MO
   7-up Bottling Co â€“ Denver, CO
   R.R. Rochell Co â€“ Birmingham, AL
   Lambert Distributing Co â€“ Bethlehem, PA
   Rinehart Beverages â€“ Spokane, Wash
   7-up Limited â€“ Vancouver






    (No specific bottler specified)
   Seven-Up Bottlers â€“ Hoquiam, Wash
   John C. Epping â€“ Louisville, KY
   Seven-Up Bottling Co of Augusta â€“ Augusta, GA
   Seven-Up Bottling Co â€“ Omaha, Neb
   Seven-Up Bottling Co â€“ Tallahassee, FL
   Seven-Up Bottling Co â€“ Daytona Beach, FL
   Chicago Seven-Up Bottling Co â€“ Chicago, IL
   Ramageâ€™s â€“ Salem, OR
   Stevenâ€™s 7-up Bottling Co â€“ N. Platte â€“ McCook, Neb
   Seven-Up Bottling Co â€“ Jacksonville, Lake City, Daytona Beach, FL
   (No specific bottler specified)






   Aliquippa Sanitary Bottling Wks â€“ Aliquippa, PA
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Crystal Soda Water Co â€“ Sranton, PA
   White Eagle Bottling Wks â€“ Fall River, Mass






    (No specific bottler specified)
 (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Dr. Pepper Bottling Co â€“ Poplar Bluff, MO






   Bottled by:  John â€“ Willie â€“ Jimmy â€“ Joe â€“ Bob â€“ Dixie Refreshments Co
   Bottled by: Ed and Gene
   Bottled by: Essie and Bill
   Bottled by: Zeke and Daisy Dew
   Bottled by: Percy and Eva Maude
   Bottled by: Seymour and Willard
   Bottled by: The Peterson Boys
   Bottled by: Maw and Paw
   Bottled by: Dave and Terry






    (No specific bottlers specified)      






   Ellsworth Bottling Co â€“ Lawton, OK
   Nevada City Bottling Wks â€“ Nevada City â€“ CA
   Laurel Coca-Cola Bottling Wks â€“ Laurel, MS
   Sidney Bottling Wks â€“ Sidney, OH
   Dr Pepper Bottling Co â€“ Charleston, W. VA
   Norfolk Bottling Co â€“ Norfolk, NEB
   Hi Ho Bottling Co â€“ Plymouth, WIS
   Lathams Beverage Co â€“ Rock Hill, SC
   Colonial Bottling Wks â€“ Bethal Park, PA
   Arlington Beverage Co â€“ Sturgeon, PA


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 3, 2011)

Tru-Ade Bottling Co â€“ West Jefferson, NC
   Tru-Ade Bottling Co â€“ Springfield, Mass
   Red Rock Bottling Co â€“ Madison, IND
   Belmont Bottling Wks â€“ Philadelphia, PA
   H.H. Storey & Sons â€“ Sullivan, IND
   Stark Spring Water Co â€“ West Milan, NH
   Star Soda Works â€“ Wailuku, HI
   A.B.C  Beverage Co â€“ Reading, PA







   Kalil Bottling Co â€“ Tucson, AZ
   Yankee Doodle Root Beer Bottling Co â€“ Glendale, CA
   Booth & Shontz â€“ Phillipsburg, PA
   National Fruit Flavor Co â€“ New Orleans, LA
   Orange Squeeze Bottling Co â€“ Adams, Mass
   National Fruit Flavor Co â€“ New Orleans, LA
   Ma's Old Fashion Bottling Co â€“ Auburn, NY







     Orange Crush Co â€“ Chicago, IL
   Chicago Beverage Co â€“ Chicago, IL
   Casco Bottling Co â€“ Portland, ME
   Frankâ€™s Beverages â€“ Philadelphia, PA
   Hazle Club Bottling Co â€“ Hazleton, PA
   Manhattan Bottling Co â€“ Mont Alto, PA






   (No specific bottler specified)
   Nehi Bottling Co â€“ Stockton, CA
   Nehi Bottling Co â€“ Columbus, GA
   Royal Crown Bottling Co â€“ Cleveland, OH
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Royal Crown Bottling Co â€“ Poughkeepsie, NY
   Royal Crown Bottling Co â€“ Pittsburgh, PA
   Nehi Bottling Co â€“ Norfolk, Nebr
   (No specific bottler specified) 
 Nehi Bottling Co â€“ Elkins, W. VA
   Nehi Bottling Co â€“ Gainesville, FL
   Royal Crown Bottling Co â€“ Evansville, Ind






   Doraville, GA
   Doraville, GA
   Doraville, GA
   Smallwood Bottling Co â€“ New Albany, Miss
   Doraville, GA
   Carlstadt, NJ
   Carlstadt, NJ
   Carlstadt, NJ






   Atlas Bottling Co â€“ Detroit, Mich
   Doraville, GA
   Doraville, GA
   Schiller Park, IL





   Green & Green â€“ Houston, TX
   Seven-up Bottling Co â€“ Pittsburg, TX
   Big Boy Bottling Co â€“ St. Charles, MO
   Big Boy Bottling Co â€“ Cleveland, OH
   Soda Boy Beverage Co â€“ St. Joseph, MO
   Dr Pepper Bottling Co â€“ Beatrice, Nebr
   Thomasville Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Thomasville, GA
   (No specific bottler specified)






   Highland Bottling Wks â€“ Highland, IL
   Dr. Wells Bottling Co â€“ Cleveland, OH
   Keen Bottling Wks â€“ Conroe, TX
   Byrne Beverage Inc â€“ Waco, TX
   The Quench Co â€“ Seattle, Wash


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 3, 2011)

Rochester Soda Water Co â€“ Rochester, NY
   Mission Beverages â€“ Ford City, PA
   Star Bottling Wks â€“ Philadelphia, PA
   Sweetie Beverages Inc â€“ Philadelphia, PA
   Star Bottling Wks â€“ Philadelphia, PA
   Sweetie Beverages Inc â€“ Philadelphia, PA
   Dr. Swettâ€™s Root Beer Bottling Co â€“ Boston, Mass
   Sun Spot â€“ Atlanta, GA
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Red Fox Ginger Ale Co â€“ Providence, RI






     Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Trenton, FL
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Castle Rock Springs Inc â€“ Saugus, Mass
   Pure Spring Ltd â€“ Ottawa, Canada
   Stetz Bottling Wks â€“ Charleroi, PA
   Big Boy Beverage Inc â€“ Cleveland, OH
   Star Beverage Co â€“ Wilkes-Barre, PA
   Nemo Bottling Co â€“ Grove City, PA
   Yaky and Sons Inc â€“ Aliquippa, PA






   (No specific bottler specified)
   Double Dry â€“ Ebner Ice & Cold Storage Co â€“ Vincennes, Ind
   (No specific bottler specified)
 (No specific bottler specified)
 (No specific bottler specified)
 (No specific bottler specified)

    (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)






   (No specific bottler specified)
   Needham Heights, Mass
   James Esposito â€“ Philadelphia, PA
   Twigâ€™s Beverage Co â€“ Shawano, Wis
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Canada Dry Bottling Co of Florida Inc






   Sahara Dry Beverage Co â€“ Akron, OH
   Roma Bottling Wks â€“ Pittsburgh, PA
   The Chaser Co â€“ Memphis, TN
   Orange Crush Bottling Co â€“ Hallettsville, TX
   Monarch Manufacturing Co â€“ Atlanta, GA
   Seltzer Soda Water Co â€“ Kansas City
   Red Rock Beverage Co â€“ Bay City, Mich
   John Scheu & Son â€“ Detroit, Mich


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 3, 2011)

(no specific bottlers)






 (no specific bottlers)






 (no specific bottlers)






   Howellâ€™s Beverage Co â€“ Pittsburgh, PA
   Sno-Cap Beverage Co â€“ East Hampton, Mass
   Bare Rock Beverage Co â€“ Graniteville, RI
   Virginia Dare Co â€“ Brooklyn, NY
   Virginia Dare Co â€“ Brooklyn, NY
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Rabeck Whistle Bottling Co â€“ Starke, FL
   Whistle Beverage Wks â€“ Blountstown, FL
   White Rock Corp â€“ New York, NY






   Double Cola Bottling Co â€“ Chattanooga, Tenn
   Hartman Beverage Co â€“ Knoxville, TN
   Grand Pop Bottling Co â€“ Lexington, KY
   Trinidad Corp â€“ Las Vegas, NV
   Cott Beverage Corp â€“ New Haven, Conn
   Cleveland Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Cleveland, TN
   Nesbitt Bottling Inc â€“ Corbin, KY
   Byrd & Son â€“ Panama City, FL
   Byrd & Son â€“ Panama City, FL
   Byrd & Son â€“ Panama City, FL







   Green Bay Beverage Co â€“ Green Bay, Wisc
   Dr Pepper Bottling Co â€“ Raleigh, NC
   White Eagle Soda Co â€“ Ludlow, Mass
   Black Bear Beverage Inc â€“ St. Francis, Wisc
   John Graf Co â€“ Milwaukee, 4, Wisconsin
   Nichol Kola Bottling Co â€“ Cross City, FL
   Blackwell â€“ Schaffer â€“ Fomona, CA
   Rock Spring Bottling Wks â€“ Black River Falls, Wis
   Eagle Soft Drinks Inc â€“ Milwaukee, Wis
   Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Cairo, ILL






   Double Cola Bottling Co â€“ Forsyth, GA
   White Rock Corp â€“ New York, NY
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Commercial Beverage Co â€“ Salem, Mass


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 3, 2011)

Little Chute Bottling Co â€“ Little Chute, Wis
   Dr Pepper Bottling Co â€“ Muskogee â€“ McAlester, OK
   Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Falls City, Neb
   Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Modesto, CA
   Mahaska Bottling Wks â€“ Oskaloosa, Iowa
   Worland Bottling Co â€“ Worland, WY
   Mohawk Valley Bottling Wks â€“ Herkimer, NY
   Aspinock Mineral Spring Bottling Co â€“ Putnam, Conn
   Arrow Bottling Co â€“ Wilkes-Barre, PA
   Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Du Quoin, IL






   Cola Root Beer Bottling Co â€“ Santa Ana, CA
   Seven-up Bottling Co â€“ Sioux City, SD
   Angola Bottling Wks â€“ Angola, IND
   Pokagon Beverage Co - Angola, IND
   George Koch Bottling Co â€“ Wapakoneta, OH
   Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Jamestown, N. DK
   Tecumseh Bottling Co â€“ Tecumseh, Neb







   Wenatchee Bottling Wks â€“ Wenatchee, Wash
   Cascade Bottling Co â€“ Yakima, Wash
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Werbelow  Beverage Inc â€“ Shawano, Wis
   Consolidated Bottling Co â€“ Lima â€“ Wapakoneta, OH






   Choc-ola Bottlers Inc â€“ Indianapolis, Ind
   Choc-ola Bottlers Inc â€“ Indianapolis, Ind
   Stoner Beverage Co â€“ Harrisburg, PA
   Wiesmann Beverage Co â€“ Lake Mills, Wis






   Peter Schille â€“ Columbus, OH
   Spring Crest Beverage Co â€“ Phillipsburg, NJ
   Harrison Valley Mineral Water Co â€“ Harrison Valley, PA
   Gastonia, NC
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Sun Drop Sales Corp â€“ St. Louis, MO
   Gini International â€“ Evanston, IL
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)






   Cadbury Beverage â€“ Stamford, CT
   Nehi Beverage Corp of Cincinnati, Cincinnati, OH
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Squirt Bottling Co â€“ Johnstown, PA
   Grapette Bottling Co â€“ Kissimmee, FL
   Legra â€“ Chicago


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 3, 2011)

The Frostie Co â€“ Camden, NJ
   The Frostie Co â€“ Baltimore, MD
   Frostie Bottling Co â€“ Daytona Beach, FL
   The Frostie Co â€“ Baltimore, MD
   Mauston Bottling Co â€“ Mauston, Wis
   The Frostie Co â€“ Baltimore, MD
   The Frostie Bottling Co â€“ Springfield, ILL







   (No specific bottler specified)
 (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Cen-tex Beverage Co â€“ Temple, TX
   Laneâ€™s Bottling Co â€“ Sioux City, IA
   Grapette Bottling Co â€“ Kissimmee, FL
   Grapette Bottling Co â€“ Marietta, GA






   Florida Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Daytona Beach, FL
   Florida Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Jacksonville, FL
   Florida Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Jacksonville, FL
   Quincy Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Quincy, FL
   Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ (many FL cities listed)
   Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Ft. Myers, FL
   Florida Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Jacksonville, FL
   Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Trenton, FL
   Florida Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Jacksonville, FL
   Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Quincy, FL
   Fort Myers Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Fort Myers, FL






   Freemanâ€™s Beverage Inc  - Utica, NY
   Mission of California - Los Angeles, CA
   Freemanâ€™s Beverage Inc  - Utica, NY
   National Beverages Inc â€“ Orlando, Lakeland, Melbourne, FL
   Mission of California - Los Angeles, CA






   (No specific bottler specified)
   Barqâ€™s Beverage Inc â€“ New Orleans, LA
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   M.B.C. Bottling Wks â€“ Lockport, LA
   Moosa Brothers Bottling Co â€“ Houma, LA
   Durham, NC
   Cliquot Club Co â€“ Millis, Mass







   Red Rock Cola Bottling Co â€“ Hawkinsville, GA
   Domont & Sons â€“ Indianapolis, Ind
   Carousel Pop Shoppes Inc â€“ Warren, OH
   A.D. Huesing Co â€“ Rock Island & Davenport
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)






   (No specific bottler specified)
 Sunnyland Beverages â€“ Daytona Beach, FL
   Sunnyland Beverages â€“ Daytona Beach, FL
   Maâ€™s Bottling Co â€“ Moundsville, W. VA
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Hycee Bottling Co â€“ Macon, GA


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 3, 2011)

Peter Piper Beverages â€“ Newark, New Brunswick, NJ
   Fitzgerald, GA
   Macon, GA
   Wisconsin Bottling Inc â€“ Waupaca, Wis
   Tracy Bottling Co â€“ Tracy, Minn
   Winona Beverage Co â€“ Winona, Minn
   Green & Green â€“ Houston, TX
   Wiesmann Beverage Co â€“ Marion, Wisc
   Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Harrisburg, PA
   Quality Beverage Co â€“ Manitowoc, Wis






   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Orange Crush Bottling Co â€“ Knoxville, TN
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   E.J. Kenrick Co â€“ Portsmouth, OH
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)






 (No specific bottler specified)








   Dossinâ€™s Food Products  - Detroit, Mich
   Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Shelbyville, TN
   Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Menands, NY
   Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Worchester, Mass
   Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Daytona Beach, FL
   Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Washington, DC
   Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Tampa, FL
   Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Jacksonville, FL
   Hartness Bottling Wks â€“ Spartanburg, SC
   Desnoes & Geddes â€“ Kingston Jamaica, WI


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 3, 2011)

Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Des Moines, IA
   Desnoes & Geddes â€“ Kingston Jamaica, WI
   Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Fairfield, Conn
   Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Daytona Beach, FL
   Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Goldsboro, NC
   Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Macon, GA






     Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ New York, NY
   Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Winston â€“ Salem, NC
   Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Auburn, ME
   Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Wichita, KS
   Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co â€“ New York, NY
    (No specific bottler specified for remainder)












   Prairie Brew Bottling Co â€“ Kansas City, KS
   Cleo Bottling Corp â€“ St. Louis, MS
   Vess Bottled Beverage Co â€“ Columbus, OH
   Vess Beverage Co â€“ St. Louis, MO
   Campbell Bottling Co â€“ Muncie, Ind
   Grand-Pop Bottling Co â€“ Lexington, KY
   Mil-Kay Sales Corp â€“ St. Louis, MO
   Mil-Kay Bottling Co â€“ Atlanta, GA






   Vess Beverage Co â€“ St. Louis, MO
   Asheville Vess Cola Bottling Co â€“ Asheville, NC
   Dr. Swettâ€™s Root Beer Bottling Co â€“ Boston, Mass
   Dr. Swettâ€™s Root Beer Bottling Co â€“ Boston, Mass
   Big Boy Bottling Co â€“ Terre Haute, Ind
   Hope Beverage Co â€“ Hope, Ark
   (No specific bottler specified)


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 3, 2011)

National Nugrape Co â€“ Atlanta, GA
   Hycee Bottling Co â€“ Macon, GA
   National Nugrape Co â€“ Atlanta, GA
   Seven-up Bottling Co â€“ Orlando, FL
   National Nugrape Co â€“ Atlanta, GA
   (No specific bottler specified)
   D.P.B. Co â€“ Dublin, TX







   The Grapette Co â€“ Camden, AR
   The Grapette Co â€“ Camden, AR
   (No specific bottler specified)
      (No specific bottler specified)
   Grapico Sales Co â€“ Roanoke, AL
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)







     (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Three Star Bottling Wks â€“ Verona, PA
   Up-town Beverage Corp â€“ Toledo, OH
   City Bottling Co â€“ Indiana, PA
   Three Star Bottling Wks â€“ Verona, PA
   Crescent Bottling Co â€“ N.S. Pittsburgh, PA
   Yaky & Sonâ€™s Inc â€“ Aliquippa, PA
   Cott Beverage Corp â€“ New Haven, Conn
   College Club Beverages â€“ Rochester, NY








   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Coca-Cola Bottling Co of Somersworth, NH







     Sunset Bottling Co â€“ Hialeah, FL
   Sunset Bottling Co â€“ Hialeah, FL
   Gala Beverages â€“ Sioux Falls, SD
   Crescent Bottling Co â€“ N.S. Pittsburgh, PA
   Wallace Bruce Beverage Co â€“ Troy, NY
   Sundrop Bottling Co â€“ Gastonia, NC
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Glen-Hazel  Beverage Co â€“ Pittsburgh, PA
   Howellâ€™s Beverage Co â€“ Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 3, 2011)

Gopher Bottling Co â€“ Austin, Minn
   Nemo Bottling Co â€“ Grove City, PA
   Hastings Bottling Wks â€“ Hastings, PA
   Monroe Beverage Co â€“ Rochester, NY
   Granite Springs Beverages â€“ Thomaston, Conn
   Three Star Bottling Wks â€“ Verona, PA
   Golden Eagle Beverage Co â€“ Erie, PA
   Campbellsport Bottling Wks â€“ Campbellsport, Wis
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Quakerstate Coca-Cola Bottling Co






     Crystal Bottling Co â€“ Erie, PA
   West Park Bottling Co â€“ McKeeâ€™s Rocks, PA
   Polar Corp â€“ Worchester, Mass
   John Harvilla & Sons â€“ Minersville, PA
   Sparta Bottling Co â€“ Sparta, Wis
   Sperky Bottling Co â€“ Monongahela, PA
   Jefferson Bottling Wks â€“ Punxsutawney, PA
   Sperky Bottling Co â€“ Monongahela, PA
   Dodger Bottling Co â€“ Omaha, Neb
   Wargoâ€™s â€“ Port Carbon, PA






   Milwaukee Bottling Co â€“ Fort Worth, TX
   Rips Products â€“ Orlando, FL
   Red Rock Beverage Co â€“ Altoona, PA






   (No specific bottler specified)
 Joyce Bottling Co â€“ Mishawaka â€“ Gary â€“ Indianapolis, IN
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Falls Mills Bottling Co â€“ Falls Mills, VA






 (no specific bottlers)






 (no specific bottlers)


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 3, 2011)

(No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Liberty Bottling Wks â€“ Auburn, NY
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Pink Poodle Beverage Co â€“ La Junta, CO
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Tom Tucker Beverages â€“ Pittsburgh, PA
   Independence Bottling Co â€“ MO






   Hires Lakeshore Bottling Co â€“ Manitowoc, Wis
   Dr Pepper Bottling Co â€“ Sacramento, CA
   Tulia Bottling Co â€“ Tulia, TX
   Blue Ridge Bottling Co â€“ St. Louis, MO
   Zippy Chocolate Beverage Co â€“ Miami, FL
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Royal Crown Bottling Co â€“ Daytona Beach, FL
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)






   Vernors Bottling Co â€“ Dayton, OH
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Jacob Ries Bottling Wks â€“ Shakopee, MN
   Ted McNutt â€“ Havana, IL
   Howells Root Beer Bottling Co â€“ Thorp, Wis
   Wins Beverage Co â€“ Milwaukee, Wis
   Life Beverage Co â€“ Cedar Rapids, IA






   (No specific bottler specified)
   Red Rock Corp â€“ Atlanta, GA
   Red Rock Bottling Co â€“ Thomasville, GA
   (No specific bottler specified) 
   7oz size
   8oz size!
   7oz size






     Love Bottling Co â€“ Muskogee â€“ McAlester, OK
   Red Bird Bottling Co â€“Hastings, Neb - Hays, Kans
   (No specific bottler specified)
   Millville Bottling Wks â€“ Millville, NJ
   Double Cola Bottling Co â€“ Chattanooga, TN
   Double Cola Bottling Co â€“ Chattanooga, TN
   Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Dade City, FL
   Champaign Coca-Cola Bottling Co â€“ Champaign, IL
   A-Treat Bottling Co â€“ Allentown, PA
   Fostoria Bottling Co â€“ Fostoria, OH






   7up (No specific bottler specified)
   Grillis Beverage Co â€“ Detroit, Mich
   Lucky Strike Ginger Ale Co â€“ Nashua, NH


----------



## LC (Nov 3, 2011)

One can never go wrong at a buck a piece , looks like some pretty decent ones there .


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like a good haul.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice collection I don't know much about the Northern Soda's but I see enough good ones in there to make you money back easily. Nice addition !


----------



## acls (Nov 3, 2011)

I am jealous.  That is a great haul!


----------



## madman (Nov 3, 2011)

wow! a buck a piece? seriously? great haul!


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 3, 2011)

Jerry,
 This is my take on the Michigan bottles--
 7 Up-Holland  $3.00
 Brownie-Detroit  $5.00
 Hep-Bay City  $3.00
 4%- Detroit  $3.00
 Fruit Bowl- Kaleva  $12.00-15.00
 3V- Wyandotte  $3.00
 Grilli's (Qt)- Detroit  $5.00

 If you have a duplicate of the Carousel, I have been wanting one.
 Nice grab of bottles!
 Bill


----------



## JayBeck (Nov 3, 2011)

That is an incredible collection for only $1 each and I see quite a few good ones. Love the Cleo & 7 Up bottles but I think my favorite is the Pep Up from Charleroi, PA...I have not seen that particular one before but it is very similar to my Pep Up from Sandusky, Ohio.

 I remember seeing a Gnu Pop at a bottle show for something like $100 years ago but I think those may have come down in price. The Hollywood from Cleveland is a tough one and one I am still looking for. The Set Up from Akron, OH is rare but I'm not sure about the value on that one. 

 I like the S.O.S. and TNT from Florida...The same brands were also bottled in Cleveland, OH

 The 8 Ball bottle is a really cool one although not rare it always sells very well.

 Definately some good ones there! Im interested in a couple if you are open to a trade...


----------



## carobran (Nov 3, 2011)

how did you get em home??[8|]............betcha had fun unpacking them huh??[8|][8D][8D]


----------



## T D (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice!   I'll be happy to double your money on a few of those![][][]


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 3, 2011)

that my friend is one hell of a good deal! the black and orange Heep Good soda use to sell for pretty good money before the economy went south, not sure about now.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2011)

Holy painted labels, Jerry,

 Great buy, sir. They seem to be in remarkable condition. Thanks for showing us the line up...


----------



## bottlingco (Nov 4, 2011)

Wonkapete,
 I sent you an e-mail about one of these.  Thanks.  bottlingco


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 4, 2011)

Great pick up there.  That is quite a few ACLs....


----------



## splante (Nov 5, 2011)

any thought of selling your RI acls...let me know


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 5, 2011)

The Mountain Dew bottles with "bottled by" or "filled by", aside from the maw and paw and ed and gene, are all presumably good ones. The one with the red hilbilly head on the neck should fetch a premium as well. The Donald Duck colas are also very good ones. I scrolled through quickly but some of those indian themed ones spark some recollections of high price tags also. I bet a few of those would get 100+ a piece, but I'm not an ACL person so...

 Anyway, it look like you did well. Good job.


----------



## VTdigger (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice finds Real nice.
 But it got me thinking about one of the first ACL bottles I ever found, it was a green version of the Squeeze bottle in the 10th set of pictures the 5th bottle in, The bottle is 8 fl ozs  it's bumpy glass like toad skin texture, the front has the two friends sitting on a bench in red and white.  The back lists the ingredients in white and was bottled by Orange Squeeze bottling Co. Adams Mass. the bottom says 52 on one side(I'm assuming it means 1952.)   It's in nice condition for  a dump found ACL though it was right on top under a tree not buried.  I looked on E-bay and this site, http://gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/painteds4.htm 
 there where no green versions of this bottle listed. Anyone know if it's rare?  Sorry for no pics once my camera charges I'll post a pic.


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 18, 2012)

wow..nice!!!  a buck a piece is insane!
 I have a huge storage unit full I'm waiting on. Similar deal to yours. Hit an auction and bought a few boxes for 2-5per box, she has a full unit said she'd get ahold of me this spring/early summer..same price.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jan 18, 2012)

Not many California bottles. Would those be worth more? 

 I really like the POKAGON bottles.......anything Native I totally dig. Would you sell any of those?


----------



## sodapops (Jan 18, 2012)

Very, very nice specially for a dollar each. Only problem I see is theres not many Oklahoma bottles.[]
 Nice Haul


----------



## root beer madness (Jan 23, 2012)

I've never seen that style of Hires before. My wife would recycle those if I brought that many home at once. Nice score.


----------



## Taryn (Feb 26, 2012)

I am interested in the Rinehart Beverages bottles.  That company was owned by my great grandfather and grandfather.  Are you looking to sell those bottles?


----------



## DPB Pittsburg TX (Nov 9, 2012)

The Barrett's Chocolate Bottle is my husband's families own formula of a yoohoo type drink.  They owned 6 7-up/Dr. Pepper Bottling Companies including the one in Pittsburg, Tx & Mt. Pleasant, Tx 
 There are antique stores around this area that sell that Barrett's chocolate bottle for $7
 I am so glad to see this particular bottle on this site []

 -Sara Barrett


----------



## bzhishk (Nov 9, 2012)

Great collection with nice groupings...congrats! Really enjoyed looking through the pics


----------



## Coca Cola (Nov 11, 2012)

Loved looking through all the pictures, thanks for posting!


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Wonkapete,

 Going through old posts and was wondering if you still have the Peter Piper from New Brunswick, NJ and if you would be willing to part with it? 

 -KB


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Nov 29, 2012)

WOW is all I can say. The Fall River Mass Green White Eagle bottle is amazing. I'd be interested in that. The Moxie ones are nice too, always good to see Moxie bottles! I have a few of those, both types.  Great GREAT Find. Props to you for taking all those pictures! []


----------



## MrSchulz (Dec 25, 2012)

I'll give you $1.50 a piece right now


----------

